# 2000 Maxima, Intermittent Shudders At Idle



## Vazirov (Apr 24, 2010)

I had a look through the forums, but couldn't find any others with the same exact problem, so thought I'd post a new thread about it.

I've got a 2000 Nissan Maxima with 160,000km on it. The problem I have is that when stopped at traffic lights or at roundabouts or any other intersection I get intermittent, random shudders, that feel like they are coming from the engine.

Unlike some other people's problems, the shuddering isn't continuous. I'll be sitting there at the lights and the car will be idling fine. Then I'll feel the shudder from the engine. It is just a single shudder that lasts for about 0.5 to 1 second. Also, it's frequency seems to vary. Some days it won't happen at all. Other days it will do this "shudder" every 30 seconds or so (when stopped at lights), while other days still it will "shudder" every 5 seconds.

I've had a look at my tachometer when sitting at lights, and I'm usually at about 700-800rpm. When the car does make these shudders, there is no noticeable movement on the tachometer. If I put the car into neutral when stopped, I don't seem to get the shudders anymore, and the shudders seem to come more often when I have the air conditioning on.

When the car is moving I don't notice any problems. It seems to be producing the same amount of power as always (no noticeable lack of power) and over the last 1.5 months I've been getting about 9.8L/100km fuel efficiency which is pretty much the same as I've gotten ever since I bought the car (bought it at 100,000km). Also, I'm not getting any warning lights.

I'm going to be getting my 160,000km service in about a week or two, so I thought it would be good to get some ideas to suggest to them when I take it in for its service. So, any advice or help you guys can provide would be much appreciated.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm willing to bet the shudder is going to be transmission related. When you have the car serviced be sure to have the tranny fluid checked and changed if it hasnt been done before.


----------



## Vazirov (Apr 24, 2010)

JNCoRacer said:


> I'm willing to bet the shudder is going to be transmission related. When you have the car serviced be sure to have the tranny fluid checked and changed if it hasnt been done before.


Thanks for the response. I got the transmission serviced at 120,000km, but the manual says it should be done every 40,000km, so it seems like it is due for it again at the 160,000km service.

I'll make sure I mention it to them and get them to make sure that as well as changing the fluid they have a look to make sure that everything else is in good order.

Hopefully changing the fluid will fix up the problem, or if that doesn't, hopefully they can find out what is causing it.

Thanks again for your help.


----------

